# Early Spider Orchid pollination threatened



## Silverwhisp (Apr 7, 2018)

Climate change wreaking havoc:

https://phys.org/news/2018-04-clima...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 7, 2018)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46068

Cross posted


----------



## Silverwhisp (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks. Didn’t realize it was posted somewhere else.


----------

